# What steel shot do you use?



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

I was just wondering what shot you guys use? I have always used the Winchester HV just because it is only 10 bucks a box. I am thinkin of makin a change this year. what do you think?


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

Oh yea i wont be buying shells that cost 20 dollars a box. i am not that good of a shot :lol:


----------



## duckmander (Aug 25, 2008)

I use RSI steel.


----------



## shooteminthelips (Jun 13, 2007)

Federal Blue Box. Premiums or Supremes are a waste of time. Not worth the money!


----------



## Fred_Bear (Oct 24, 2008)

Federal blue box is a lot better Winchester HV and usually only a dollar more per box


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

black cloud and estates


----------



## SJB (Jul 2, 2003)

Why is one brand better than aother is my question. What makes an identical load worth $5.00 to $8.00 more for the same box of steel shot? Can it really make a difference if what you are going to shoot is within 35 yards?


----------



## headshot (Oct 26, 2006)

I have good sucess with the Win HV. 3 inch #2 for ducks and 3.5 inch BB for geese.


----------



## The Shovla (Aug 23, 2009)

I use Xpert HV over Decoys and am trying the Hevi Metal for pass shooting and divers this year.


----------



## MDV89 (Sep 8, 2008)

Federal Blue Box with 2's and 4's for ducks - i subscribed to the spend extra money on a good choke and pay less for shells mantra....


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Federal Blue Box 3'' 2's out of a Kicks Mod.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

I really suggest pattern checking your gun before you simply switch. I have seen people wonder why they are not killing birds that they use to. When they checked it on paper the answer was obvious!!!!


----------



## goosehunter64 (Apr 19, 2009)

I use the Winchester's HV Experts or their regular experts


----------



## 4curls (Jul 8, 2009)

federal blue box 3' 2's for ducks and 3' BB for geese


----------



## duckslyr (Nov 27, 2008)

SJB said:


> Why is one brand better than aother is my question. What makes an identical load worth $5.00 to $8.00 more for the same box of steel shot? Can it really make a difference if what you are going to shoot is within 35 yards?


It all depends on who you ask. I have made some pretty mind boggling(lucky) shots with cheap ol' HVs. I have also missed some pretty easy shots. If you cut the HVs open they are very inconsistant with the size and shape of the shot itself. I still have about 6 boxes of it anyways so i still have a while to decide what to do.


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

SJB said:


> Why is one brand better than aother is my question. What makes an identical load worth $5.00 to $8.00 more for the same box of steel shot? Can it really make a difference if what you are going to shoot is within 35 yards?


There is a difference in the components that are used as well as powders, in regards to shot, uniform size and shape are a factor as well and if they are plated to resist rusting if the get wet. Then you get into whether or not a shell is sealed making it water resistant.

That is why it is so important to pattern your gun with the shells you chose to shoot. I have found big variations in the same size shot and load from one Mfg to another!


----------



## TheDrake (Apr 20, 2009)

Kent Fast Steel
3" #2's has been working great for me.


----------



## NJNH63 (Jul 25, 2009)

carp_killer said:


> black cloud and estates


Those 2 don"t belong in the same sentence. :wink:

Isn't BC $20 per box and Estate $5?


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

winchester HV 2 3/4" 2's work good for me.


----------



## FullClip (Jan 22, 2007)

Estates are Federal. There owned by ATK, Federals parent company and made at the Federal plant. Look on the box says Anoka MN. Cut one apart the other day and it was the same as the Federal blue box. Maybe different powder but hard to tell.


----------



## niener (Jan 7, 2008)

Estate 3" #3's


----------



## the professor (Oct 13, 2006)

Federal HHV regardless of the load or application. it just seems to run cleaner than many of the other brands ive tried in my gun.

remington sportsmans steel is a close second though for how clean it burns.


----------



## fox412 (Mar 18, 2005)

Kent faststeel 3" BB patterns best in the SBE II for me


----------



## Jmnhunter (Feb 9, 2009)

i've had good luck with estates 2's, but Federal blues 3's if i can find them :thumb:


----------



## Toonhunter (Apr 12, 2009)

I routinely use Fast steel 3" # 3's or 3 1/2" # 3's. What i find most important is the fps on steel shot. Generally speaking i am looking for loads between 1550 and 1625 fps. The # 3's work well for me beacause i tend to get more pattern out of my gun with them which = more shot on the birds. One thing to keep in mind and i can't stress this enough. You have to be taking good quality shots. If you think the birds are at the outer limits of your gun/shot then don't shoot. Take the time to pattern your gun at different yardages. It makes for cleaner kills and a better day in the field. Remember it's better to let a bird go then to have worry about a wounded bird flying away. Fyi i use an 1187 super mag remington and never go higher then a modified choke. Have absoulutely no problem dropping big mallards or geese with these loads. :beer:


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

went duck hunting tuesday but did not get shoot any although i could have but did not want to go swimming for a teal although I have heard others have they say it's not to bad until you get by shore were all the duck crap is.  But the Winchester 2's HV did roll a coyote at about 20 yrds


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Kent Fast Steel 3" #4s or Kent Matrix 3" #5s for ducks

Kent Fast Steel 3" #1s or Kent Matrix 3" #1s for geese

I base these decisions on wind...

And who's buying breakfest.


----------



## hole in the wall (Aug 20, 2008)

Whatever's cheapest. Currently I can get Winny Experts at $7 a box for 3" 2s or 3.5" BBs after rebate. The ducks I shoot don't seem to complain as they are stone dead. :wink:


----------

